# Varios programas para calculos electronicos, resistencias, bobinas, circuito tanque



## lauraCTonaC (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola 

Saludos a todos.

Aca les dejo un link de una pagina web que ofrece varias aplicaciones para descargar y calcular facilmente. Entre ellas estan calculos de resistencias, calculos de circuito tanque, calculos de vco, calculos de astable con el 555, calculo de filtros, bobinas impresas y bobinas de aire, y calculo de antenas.

http://www.inelsoft.net/aplicaciones_libres.html

Espero sean de mucho provecho


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2010)

Gracias por tu aporte muy utill


----------



## omarus (Nov 18, 2010)

Gracias sobre todo el de los inductores y cálculo para 555 astable, a ver si andan en W7


----------

